# Solved: Are there universal digital camera drivers?



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Are there universal digital camera drivers or is there a software to load that will protect me from probs (other than using restore) when installing drivers and such. I had one when I used win 98, I think I've seen similar for xp, but nothing for win me... With this software turned on, you were able to download things and even use them and then turn it off and it was like you didn't even make changes to the computer. I think I recall them saying it was like drawing on an overlay, the original isn't touched.

I just got my computer working again from trying to load Kodak drivers for dc290 on my windows ME. I tried it from the cd and from the net...


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

It has been my experience that with Win ME you must find a way to get the proper drivers installed for devices that require ME drivers. I have never encountered a program that will replace the drivers or make them easier to install. There might be a Cleansweep type of program that monitors driver installs so they can be completely removed.

Could you be more specific about the problems you are having installing the driver and how you are going about it? Does the camera show in Device Manager when it is plugged in and turned on? Under cameras in Control Panel? Have you tried to install the drivers from either of these? If you are using the new hardware wizard where is it going wrong?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just a different suggestion ...
I'm not familiar with Windows ME, But I'm thinking this will solve the Camera problem and a lot more.

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...5&Pn=Windows_XP_Home_Edition_Upgrade_with_SP2


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

when i had a pc with me on it. i used a external card reader. with my camera.
something like this
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6781976&type=product&productCategoryId=cat04010&id=1089890487405

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/digCam/dc290/ownerManual/ch18.shtml#81861


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Just a different suggestion ...
> I'm not familiar with Windows ME, But I'm thinking this will solve the Camera problem and a lot more.
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...5&Pn=Windows_XP_Home_Edition_Upgrade_with_SP2


LOL yes that's in the works


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you all for your quick replies! It had problems before and I think given the problems that I (bandit and I actually) fixed on my puter, there were previous problems and/or conflicts on my computer. I tried to reinstall the drivers and woohoo all went fine except it kept asking me for a file which I just found in a cab file and pointed it to that. So I just got it all working happy again...

Thanks again



slipe said:


> It has been my experience that with Win ME you must find a way to get the proper drivers installed for devices that require ME drivers. I have never encountered a program that will replace the drivers or make them easier to install. There might be a Cleansweep type of program that monitors driver installs so they can be completely removed.
> 
> Could you be more specific about the problems you are having installing the driver and how you are going about it? Does the camera show in Device Manager when it is plugged in and turned on? Under cameras in Control Panel? Have you tried to install the drivers from either of these? If you are using the new hardware wizard where is it going wrong?


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh and is it important to show in the scanners and cameras in the control panel? Because it doesn't show there, but it is showing in device manager. Also the cd has diagnostic and it shows printers in irq there that are no longer installed and I have deleted all mention of it in my registry and only have inf files left on my puter. I'm not sure but there is probably some driver that is left on it?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I have never seen a camera show up both in Cameras and Scanners and also in Device Manager. It seems they usually show up in one or the other but not both. Even if some do show up in both, your indication isn&#8217;t unusual. 

Unless you have IRQ conflicts or problems I would just ignore the old printer taking an IRQ &#8211; especially if you are considering upgrading to XP. Your problems will disappear when you do that. My philosophy is to let sleeping dogs lie if everything is working OK. If you do have IRQ problems I would ask about it on the hardware forum.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm a little confused .. Which is my normal mental state.
Anyway ...
When you connect you Camera via USB ... Does it show up in "My Computer" ???
If so .... This is all you need.

Just checked my Windows XP ... version Windows MCE.
My Camera n Scanner Wizard can't see my new Sony ... But who cares ???
It does show up in my "Device Manager" as a Disc Drive.

The same is true for my older HP Cameras and a Kodak that I had for a very short while.
I have never loaded any Camera Software.

More Importantly ...
It is accessable from "My Computer" ... Where it appears as a Disc Drive when connected and turned on.
I can do everything I need from there.

Can you see your Camera in "My Computer" as a drive ... using your Windows ME ???


----------



## WishCard (Sep 21, 2006)

It shows in device manager and in My computer as a drive so alls ok  

Thanks so much you guys! :up:


----------

